# Gen 2 "premium" package wheels



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a Gen I but I can tell you that the ride will be stiffer but more surefooted depending on your tire choice. I use my original LT rims for my snows - to be installed within a few days I think - and my LTZ rims for summer.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

This is the tire size im thinking same size as gm expect 50 series over 45



https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Continental&tireModel=TrueContact+Tour&sidewall=Blackwall&partnum=25TR7TCT&tab=Sizes


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Btw. Currently on factory 205 55 16 tires/wheels


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

mr overkill said:


> This is the tire size im thinking same size as gm expect 50 series over 45
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Continental&tireModel=TrueContact+Tour&sidewall=Blackwall&partnum=25TR7TCT&tab=Sizes


50 will throw off your speedo ever so slightly. Just a heads up that you'll actually be travelling a little faster than what your speedo says.

The plus 1 tire/wheel that's closest to a 205/55/16 is a 225/45/17. 
24.9" vs 25" overall diameter.


----------

